# PT111 trigger pin broke



## midnight4731 (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys i got a pt 111 millenium edition in a trade. took it out to the range today and put one clip through it and the trigger got a really loose rattling feel to it right after i fired the tenth shot. so i took it apart and found that a pin that attaches to the top of the trigger and holds it in place broke:smt100. looks like maybe a main pin that the trigger pivots on. does anyone know what this is called and where i can find it? also has anyone else ever had this problem? Thanks in advance for the help


----------

